# Putting new connector on hexagonal Rain-Bird hose



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Has anyone ever put a new connector on the end of a RainBird hexagonal garden hose? I want to buy a 75' hose because I need two 35' 3/4" hoses. I was going to cut it in half and put new connectors on it but I wasn't sure if new connectors will work around that hexagonal hose.

Thanks


----------

